# When is raw fish (sashimi) safe for kids?



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

From the non kid food thread, I've noticed lots of other kids like sushi and sashimi. Parker has had many cooked varieties *and loves it* and I was wondering at what age it is considered safe. Is it one of those things like honey that is recommended waiting until after 1?


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Nobody knows?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

No idea. I only eat vegetarian sushi and my kids don't like it (though, it was quite funny watching ds try to eat sushi with chopsticks when he was about a year old. He ended up stabbing the sushi roll with one chopstick!!)


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally would not feel comfortable giving my children raw anything until they are much older, but then again, I don't eat meat.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, thanks for the posts anyway!


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

Darnit, I was hoping for an answer!

Big sushi/sashimi lovers here.....


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

try over in nutrition and good eating.









i think my son was 4 or 5 when he tried it. he loves it. but i have never heard of a specific age...


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

My daughter's two and she's had sushi (including sashimi) a few times... she's not as into it as we are though, and her favorite part is the pickled ginger







I think she was about 18 months the first time she tried sushi.

We are fairly adventurous about food in general, however. I don't know anything 'official' on the subject one way or the other. I would probably wait till >12 months but that's just a gut feeling.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

My kiddos have eaten sashimi at a young age.

I wouldn't eat it when I was pregnant, however









There's always a risk but sushi is soooooo gooooood.

DB


----------



## Nurturing Mama (Nov 11, 2003)

My son and his cousins started eating sushi and sashimi at around 18 months to 2 years. We haven't had any problems with them getting sick from it. My MIL is Japanese and she said it was okay :LOL . I wish there were some type of guideline.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

If it's tuna, it's not safe for anyone b/c of the high mercury.
http://www.ewg.org/reports/brainfood/sidebar.html


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*
I wouldn't eat it when I was pregnant, however









Sashimi was the first thing I asked for after I gave birth. And boy was it gooood after abstaining for 9+ months. :LOL


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

We went to a sushi party in April and there was a lot of Ahi tuna and white tuna and salmon (among other delicacies) and we were cutting and eating bits of the tuna.

Aaaahhhh, it was so good and fresh.

DB (I didn't get sashimi after giving birth but some good Chinese food







)


----------



## girlstar808 (Sep 5, 2003)

I am from Hawaii and I know Japanese children eat raw fish (sashimi) and lots of Hawaiian families encourage their kids to eat raw seasoned fish with poi. I grew up eating raw fish since I was a baby, but times are different now as pollution is a much bigger problem.

I have an almost 2yo and I won't give him any raw fish after reading this: LA Public Health info

According to LA Public Health mercury is a big concern for pregnant and nursing moms and children under age 6 and certain types of fish should be avoided.

Of course, some folks eat sushi with different types of ingredients, making sure the ingredients are cooked especially seafood, or including no raw fish which I think is a good idea, especially for very young children. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't think cooking the fish is going to do anything about the mecury.

I'd stay away from a lot of tuna but there are other fishy options and there's always the roe









db


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*
I don't think cooking the fish is going to do anything about the mecury.

I'd stay away from a lot of tuna but there are other fishy options and there's always the roe









db

That's kind of what I was thinking too...We like salmon and eel among other things. Even if we wanted to (which we do) we couldn't afford to have sushi enough to make me concerned about the mercury content. We certainly aren't eating the large game fish.

My question was more regarding the bacteria which is the real danger while pregnant (even in small uncooked fish where mercury isn't an issue.)


----------

